# Night birds



## autumnlo (Jan 24, 2014)

. My chickens used to put themselves to bed at night, but now they just stay out at night unless they are hungry and I am putting food out at dark. Is it possible they are avoiding their coop now because I had had a problem with a couple of possums trying to shelter in their coop?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The possums might be the cause. You should make it so there is no more possums in the coop, and then start locking the chickens in there at dusk to retrain them to use it again. 

A chicken roaming around in the dark like that wouldn't be living very long around these parts.


----------

